# The Girlz' and Adamant's litters



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Adamant's and The Girlz' litter is just starting to open their eyes. There are two red eyed babies that I have no idea where the eyes came from or what their color might be...some sort of c^h thing...burmese?...I don't know...anybody?


----------



## Sarodentry (May 24, 2010)

oh it looks like you got a tri color in that litter the second photo.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

i'd say tri colour, but i'm not a pro. but from what i've seen on the forum....i'd say tri.

very pretty indeed  xxx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Those 2 look burmese to me expect the eye color is wrong.
Burmese mice have black eyes


----------



## Sarodentry (May 24, 2010)

Ah the second picture the front mouse looks tri, maybe tri with burmese coloring cause it's got 3 different colors on it.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

There's definitely a c^h in this mix. My tris have mostly been not the kind that the standard speaks to. I just figured out what to do to get those right about the time I saw the standard had been set, and c^e/c and c^e/c^e. The c^h and c^ch yield 
'tris' that are all splotchy splashy and streaky; very freaky looking meeces.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love the baby at the bottom of the second piccie - gorgeous!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The color on the two with red eyes doesn't seem as dark now that thy are a bit bigger...so maybe a dark dove?


----------

